# Cale TV



## Linuxpro (Jan 28, 2013)

I have a contract with M1 for fiber Internet, iPhone, and wireless on my iPad. I want cable TV, but M1 has no offering. What do you suggest? I am looking for basic stuff in digital like:
Discovery
Channel news Asia
CNN
BBC
Standard US channels if possible CBS, NBC, FOX if possible.
No HBO, or any of that stuff.
I have no children, and have no interest in sports channels.

I do not want IP based TV. I am so sick of it freezing up.


----------



## Linuxpro (Jan 28, 2013)

BBCWatcher said:


> If you don't want IP TV, then StarHub, the monopoly cable TV company, is your only choice.


I just went to the Starhub store. It appears that their prices are pretty good.


----------



## AnfieldKnight (Jan 30, 2013)

Starhub is pretty ok.
With the basic package, you can get at a good price.


----------



## woot (Mar 8, 2013)

Yeah I would believe Starhub has a wider choice for tv programmes.


----------



## Linuxpro (Jan 28, 2013)

I signed up for StarHub basic service. It will do as I need. I do not watch a great deal of broadcast TV.


----------



## waiaung (Nov 30, 2012)

Singapore has only two major cable TV operators. (StarHub and SingTel MiO)
StarHub is the obvious choice, and it is so much better compared to MiO, in terms of technology and channels lineup. Rates are comparable to MiO too!


----------



## Linuxpro (Jan 28, 2013)

waiaung said:


> Singapore has only two major cable TV operators. (StarHub and SingTel MiO)
> StarHub is the obvious choice, and it is so much better compared to MiO, in terms of technology and channels lineup. Rates are comparable to MiO too!


Good to know, thank you. My GF is from Myanmar. She likes Channel News Asia.


----------

